# Any Information on Atlanta Stove Works model 2502?



## MovingSoon (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi. I am moving and the building inspector wants to see the specifications and installation guide for my Atlanta Stove Works wood burning stove model 2502.  The stove was already installed when I moved in in 1988 and there was no paperwork.  Does anyone have documentation on this model stove?  Thanks SO much.


----------



## begreen (Apr 9, 2017)

Is this the one with the two round air controls at the bottom and a top loading lid? Not sure if you will find documentation, but the stove should be able to be installed under NFPA 211 rules if the inspector and insurance company allow that. This means 36" clearance in all directions. That can be reduced down to 12" with proper, ventilated wall shielding as specified in the NFPA 211 rules. The hearth requirements are also specified there.


----------



## coaly (Apr 9, 2017)

This is the 2502






here's a parts breakdown


----------



## MovingSoon (Apr 10, 2017)

coaly said:


> This is the 2502
> View attachment 196905
> View attachment 196907
> 
> View attachment 196908


Hi Begreen and Coaly,
Thank you both for your help.  The pictures Coaly attached are exactly my stove!  I have the parts diagram from the Sears website: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...searchType=modelSearch&q=2502&searchTerm=2502   but I don't have any other documentation.  Begreen-- I will research the NFPA 211 rules and have them for the building inspector. 

You two are lifesavers, thanks so much!


----------



## coaly (Apr 10, 2017)

The section in 211 he is referring to is for unlisted stoves. That would be a stove without a UL tag.
Even if an appliance was tested (listed) and missing a tag, makes it unlisted now. So the first consideration now; *is there a UL tag affixed to the stove?
*
Your entire state adopted the family of International Codes October first 2016. (2012 version) There are codes for existing and different codes for new installation. (new installation of old stove) ANY appliance being installed under your codes must be UL listed. That is minimum state wide code which many states have adopted. Local codes can be more strict like not allowing a grandfathered installation to remain and be used if a building is sold. These are local ordinances added on to the adopted building codes. Usually if it is existing, and installed properly it can be used. Some states (WA, OR, CA) require EPA smoke certified stoves as well, and do not allow a home to be sold with an older non certified stove.


----------



## Tegbert (Apr 10, 2017)

coaly said:


> and do not allow a home to be sold with an older non certified stove.



That is not true in Wa you can sell a home with an uncertified wood stove and the new owners can use it too. You can't remove and resell the wood stove though it is supposed to be recycled and they encourage that you do remove it anyway but don't require a seller to do so. As far as I know as of before September 9th 2016 that was the rule or law or whatever they call it here. 


Lopi Rockport


----------



## coaly (Apr 11, 2017)

You're right, I made a broad statement "state wide" and I see it goes by county.


----------



## BrianAdmans (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Folks.. I as well just purchased a cottage that has this woodstove in it. Insurance company are asking if its WETT certified (but I believe is also about the install not just the device) but have also asked if it is (CSA / ULC / WH) certified. Do any of you know that? does anyone have the manual for this model or where I could get it?


----------



## coaly (Nov 20, 2017)

Appliances without labels are treated as an “uncertified appliance”.

This Canadian website gives specifics of what a WETT inspection is and what it is not; http://flue.guru/archives/302


----------

